# Shy Akbash



## danho (Dec 27, 2013)

Morning all,

Yesterday we adopted Tug, a 4 year old Akbash/Maremma (with a trial period) from a ranch nearby.
The dog is very loving, was introduced to my kids, the property, animals and our dogs and showed zero inclination towards being aggressive. 
While introducing him to our Welsh Corgi and our Skoodle individually, there was confrontation on the small dogs part involving food and affection and I would say that "they won easily". 
Later that evening, our pack of 4 neighbor dogs found out Tug was there and came to the fence to challenge him and his response was a couple of barks and slowly retreating up the hill.
All in all, I am glad that there was no damage to the little dogs, he is very personable towards our family and he's friggin' huge.
My question is however, is this normal LGD behavior or is he prone to cowardice? I don't need another pet on a working mini-ranch.

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

There is no telling what he experienced in his formative years. He might have been subjected to a heavy hand and little knowledge of raising an lgd. I have brothers raised by the same person and one is far more bold and assertive but when it comes to a threat they are equally brave. It is good you have a trial period, just give him a little time to bond and adjust.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know nothing about the Adbash breed nor the Maremma breed except they are both recognized as being livestock guarding dogs. I also know by having two breeds mixed into one dog, one doesn't know what parts of each that dog has until it shows up.

I do know something about working with a "shy" dog...if that is truly what you have. Remember dogs can change with the right person setting up good situations. By that I mean, giving a "shy" dog tasks whereby it WINS, can build confidence; and such tasks do not need to be those of combat. Also, praising (showing approval) can keep a dog with an attitude you may not want it to have because dogs live in the "now" and associate approval with whatever state it is in at the time.

I agree with Aleefarms about giving the dog some time; however, during that time I would, also, be setting up situations wherein that dog can feel good about its accomplishments.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You just got him. He&#8217;s waiting for you to take him back home. Since he doesn&#8217;t consider your homestead to be his homestead, he is more reluctant to protect it.

A dog needs two weeks before you can really tell what he&#8217;s made of. Some dogs need much longer, but I&#8217;ve noticed that after two weeks a dog that gets along with other dogs suddenly wants to kill them. A submissive dog becomes assertive. You just don&#8217;t know, yet. He has not shown bad qualities, is currently getting along with others, all good signs. Give him a chance to realize that this is his new home.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

The 'honeymoon period' can last from a couple weeks to a few months...or more.
He's being _very _careful in his new situation as a matter of self preservation.

How he adjusts may be greatly affected with how you treat and react to him, he knows you're displeased...that could well make him even more nervous and timid.

Do you know anything about his background?


----------



## danho (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and information, and I am not displeased rather more surprised than anything. I would rather have him be this way than kill everything we own under the guise of "guarding it" though.
A neighbor dog came to the fence yesterday afternoon and Tug, who we thought was sleeping, charged down the hill barking and chased it off. Both my wife and I saw the whole process and when he was finished, I quickly went in to the pasture and praised him for a job well done. This was after he had hid from them in the morning behind me when he saw them, I guess he likes to finish strong.
I feel that this will all work out in time like suggested and we are seeing some improvement, I guess I just went in to this with a somewhat different perception initially.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad to see he's starting to feel more comfortable and showing what he has to offer. It may take some time for him to understand that your place is his place now, but when he does it sounds like you got yourself a good one.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

No LGD experience, but to me this sounds normal for a dog. I've seen rescues become completely different dogs once they settled in, including a little collie mix who started out loving everybody who visited her house, but ended up trying to _bite_ all of those same people once she decided what her job was. Also knew a Rottweiler who went from hiding in a corner to pretty much checking everyone's coat at the door. So, what Maura said. 

But also, it doesn't sound like there are many cowardly LGDs out there, so, just my opinion, but I really doubt that he is going to put up with your little dogs knocking him off his food once he settles in. He's just afraid of angering _*you*_ right now, and that's normal for a dog in a new home. I don't like their odds if he decides to establish his place in the order.

Also, it just sounds like your dog isn't an idiot. One dog, he likes those odds. Four dogs, he's going to look for a way out of that fight.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Now that 2-3 weeks have passed since you started the trial period.....can you provide an update on how Tug is doing?


----------

